# Scratch Removal with Meguiar's Polishes, HD & Lake Contry Pads



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I am working in a situation where it is hot in my garage and humid outside. This weather combination can lead to the polishes that I use creating dust. What I do in this video is use Meguiar's M205, which has a nice long working time with virtually no dusting issues. In a hot and humid situation, the M105 & M205 combination is what I like to go with. I also use a High Definition Car Care green pad to remove the initial damage. The pad is a cutting/polishing pad so it's leaves behind a very small amount of paint correction damage. I chose that pad because I needed a little more cut than what a white pad would have given me, but less cut than what a orange pad would have provided. I follow that pad with a blue Lake Country polishing pad to clean up the ever so slight haze that the HD pad leaves behind. I could have followed the green HD pad with a blue HD pad but I didn't have one handy.

I used Meguiar's #9 on the blue Lake Country pad that I used but I could have easily stayed with the M205 and used it on the blue pad instead. I chose the #9 because it provides less cut than M205. It's almost 6 of one, a half a dozen of the other. I'm hasically experimenting just to see how well it works. It turned out well as you will see in the video.

This video is more about you looking in on me doing what I do, as well as my way of offering something up to the folks who cannot easily or cheaply get some of the other products that I use. It's also important that you realize that my technique is much more important than the names on the bottles. Technique trumps product every day of the week. I would say that it is more about how you use what you use because using a good product with a lousy technique is going to yield lousy results.

This video is my way of allowing you inside my mindset and seeing the way I work. Normally, this would be something that I do in my garage and nobody would ever know. I'm sharing my thoughts on things as well as WHY I do some of the things that I do and WHY I'm using the products that I'm using. As you will glean from this video, there are multiple products that I can use in order to achieve my usual, excellent results. I choose to keep various product lines in my garage so that I can address various scenarios. If you do this type of work long enough, you will find out that some product PERFORM better than others in a given situation. That's not a question about what will work as a lot of products will get the job done, but more of a question about which product will get the job done with the least amount of headaches. Your experience with this type of paint work is just as important as what you use also. After all, you want as positive of an experience as possible.


----------

